# Photo's of My Mother's Cattleya Orchid's and other photo's taken in our back yard.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! I have taken a few different photo's of some of the things that are in our back yard like banana's flowers and my mothers African violets.. Bargara beach as well.. We have three bunches of banana's on our plants.. We will have so many that we won't be able to eat them all so we will give some to our friends.

Anyway please enjoy these photo's.

Cattleya Orchids










African Violets all colours








Oranges on our Tree






Banana's on our Plants.








This Orchid grows in North QLD




Bargara Beach Bundaberg


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Those pics are just beautiful, Lynn. Love the orchids!! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

NanaLucy129 said:


> *Those pics are just beautiful, Lynn. Love the orchids!! *


Thanks Lucy. The Orchid have the most wonderful smells very sweet... Glad you liked the photo's..


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

So jealous! What lovely flowers and yummy fruit.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SkyBluesMommy said:


> So jealous! What lovely flowers and yummy fruit.


AWww!!! I am glad you liked the flowers and my fruit...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Omg, Lyn! I love these flowers! they are so beautiful!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> Omg, Lyn! I love these flowers! they are so beautiful!!


Thank you Despina. Glad that you liked the flowers and our fruit i can't wait till the bananas are ready to eat they are really Yummy!!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you Despina. Glad that you liked the flowers and our fruit i can't wait till the bananas are ready to eat they are really Yummy!!!


Yes, I bet they are delicious!! I am so jealous! Here we can't grow bananas!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> Yes, I bet they are delicious!! I am so jealous! Here we can't grow bananas!


Ill give you some of our Banana's if you like we will have to many to eat as there is only me and mum now.. Dad use to like the banana's to but he is not here anymore to eat them. I miss him so much.. I don't no if Indi can eat banana's or not... Ill have to check that out with the vet.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, those pictures are awesome, you have some very beautiful flowers! It's also great that you won't ever need to buy oranges nor bananas as you grow your own.  Do you also have lemon trees?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Wow, those pictures are awesome, you have some very beautiful flowers! It's also great that you won't ever need to buy oranges nor bananas as you grow your own.  Do you also have lemon trees?


Aluz We don't have a lemon tree but we have a grape vine and a Mulberry Tree Glad you liked the photo's.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

LynandIndigo said:


> Aluz We don't have a lemon tree but we have a grape vine and a Mulberry Tree Glad you liked the photo's.


That's great, Lyn! I only have room for one plum tree in my back yard, it's more than 30 years old now, so it doesn't give us as much plums as it used to.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Aultz. We don't have plum trees I love them they are nice we get those in the winter time...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wow, Lyn - Your backyard reminds me of the Garden of Eden - How Lovely! Beautiful flowers, delicious fruit, wild birds coming close; and - your Mom!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SPBudgie said:


> *Wow, Lyn - Your backyard reminds me of the Garden of Eden - How Lovely! Beautiful flowers, delicious fruit, wild birds coming close; and - your Mom!*


Thanks Ollie. Glad you liked the photo's of our fruit and flowers mum loves her garden she has the green touch with her fingers I can't grow things like mum can.. But ill have a go at it sometime. I am going to take up bird watching and learn photography.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Photo*

Such beauty!! This is the one thing I miss from living Florida. Not the heat but the wonderful plants and and citrus in my own yard and really fresh bananas with no chemicals on the fruit. Thanks for sharing. Jo Ann


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Such beauty!! This is the one thing I miss from living Florida. Not the heat but the wonderful plants and and citrus in my own yard and really fresh bananas with no chemicals on the fruit. Thanks for sharing. Jo Ann


Thanks Jo Ann Ill send you some of my mothers flowers and banana's if you like... Don't they grow where you live.. It is also good to eat fruit with out Chemicals on them i buy the organic vegs for Indigo when i can get them that is... I always wash my vegs before giving them to Indi... The smell in the Orchids are amazing...


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

Someone has a green thumb, lovely pics.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Mischa it is my Mother that has the green thumb she has the touch with Nature and growing things. I am glad that you liked my photo's...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I was going to say your mother certainly has a green thumb. The Orchids are just beautiful. As you know Lyn I have bananas in my backyard too and get fruit off them. They say you can't get bananas so far south but I do, so does my stepmother as that is where I got mine from. I also have apple trees a pear tree (triple grafted so I get 3 varieties on one plant) a mandarin, an orange and a lemon tree. I also have a mulberry tree and an olive.

The bananas are safe for birds but it is often hard to get them to eat them as they are not as sweet as say an apple. But bananas are very good for them if you can get them to eat them.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> I was going to say your mother certainly has a green thumb. The Orchids are just beautiful. As you know Lyn I have bananas in my backyard too and get fruit off them. They say you can't get bananas so far south but I do, so does my stepmother as that is where I got mine from. I also have apple trees a pear tree (triple grafted so I get 3 varieties on one plant) a mandarin, an orange and a lemon tree. I also have a mulberry tree and an olive.
> 
> The bananas are safe for birds but it is often hard to get them to eat them as they are not as sweet as say an apple. But bananas are very good for them if you can get them to eat them.


Thank you kate glad you liked the photo's it is good to have your own fruit trees growing somehow they taste better from our backyards than the fruit store..


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pics Lyn. You are getting really good with your camera. I have a banana here that flowered this year as we had a mild winter. I took some pics last week I will try and post them for you to see in a day or so.


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow very beautiful! And that beach! Wow! 
p.s did you get my PM?


----------

